# How to Picture Search



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My daughter tells me there is a way to do a search with pictures we have to determine what an item or tool is / was used for. Does anyone have any information on this subject? 

I'm thinking she believes it may be too complicated for SeniorSitizen and is with holding information.:vs_mad:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> My daughter tells me there is a way to do a search with pictures we have to determine what an item or tool is / was used for. Does anyone have any information on this subject?
> 
> I'm thinking she believes it may be too complicated for SeniorSitizen and is with holding information.:vs_mad:


 https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/1325808?hl=en


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I haven't tried to upload an image as part of a seaach. I type my search terms into google. After I get the results, I click images. Many times, I was able to find/match what an OP requested.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

On Firefox (I think...one of the browsers anyway) there's an add-on called "Tineye". It may be available on other browsers also. It basically adds to your right click menu to search for an image. It works ok. Not great, not terrible...just ok.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Firefox has Tineye. I haven't tried it yet. I want to see if it's spyware or not. I once installed a web server on my local network. Local meaning that it was not accessible from outside my network. However, since I had the Wappalyzer Firefox addon installed, Wappalyzer let the google bot scan my site. It took me a few weeks to determine why & how google bot even knew it existed.


----------

